# Battery adapter for stereo



## skye3000 (Nov 13, 2008)

I have an 07 sentra SE-R Spec V. I had my stereo wire hooked up to one of the bolts on the terminal but I think it was causing problems with the battery arcing and the wire kinda broke. I wanted replace the terminal with an aftermarket terminal for stereos but the sentra has some fuse block thing on the actual terminal wire. Any suggestions on how to go about making it more stereo friendly?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Could you run it off where the pos battery cable attaches to the starter?


----------



## skye3000 (Nov 13, 2008)

Never looked at that option before. I know there is a post on the terminal but there is a shroud around the whole thing. Last time I took it off and I had terrible corrosion problems. I don't know if it was because the plastic cover wasn't there. the cover actually sits between the battery and the terminal connector and then closes over top.


----------

